# Head angle / fork rake on Derosa's??



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

I've visited the Derosa website but couldn't find these figures, specifically for the Neo Primato...anyone know what they are or where I may find them? 

Thanks, cml...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

cml said:


> I've visited the Derosa website but couldn't find these figures, specifically for the Neo Primato...anyone know what they are or where I may find them?
> 
> Thanks, cml...


Go back the DeRosa site & try e-mailing them. I've done that several times, and have always gotten a fairly speedy response.


----------

